# Siegley plow plane dating



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

A lady I work with brought her grandfathers plane to me to see if I could give her any info. 



















It has an 1890 pat date but I don't know how long these were made. I told her I would try to get her some info. She also had a Stanley 289 that was in good shape. I was able to help her with that one.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Type 8 or 9 I can't see the sliding section side, but if it has two screws in the plate just above the blade adjuster is a 8. If there's only one it's an 9.
Both versions of the Siegley adjustable were made in 1890, in Wilkes-Barre Pennsyylvania.
Check under the plane there should be 2 numbers, one is on the main frame the other is on the sliding section. 
They should match if the plane hasn't been got at.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks. Any good sites for this brand?


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

None at all.
There's a book written by John Rumpf "Plane makers of Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania", it's very good but was written in 2007.
Some more information has come to light since then, making the type study a little out dated.
David Heckel also did a type study back in I think about 2002.
But over all there is not a lot known at Jacob Siegley.
A lot of people still think the planes made by the Siegley Tool Company were made by him, when in fact they were made by Stanley.
Siegley sold the business name and the rights to his patents to Stanley in 1901.
At the moment even some leading American auction houses, will list the Stanley made plane as being made by Jacob Siegley.
Which porbably gives you a good idea of the lack of information on the planes.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Interesting. This was the first one I've seen. I showed her an eBay listing for one to show her she had something special from her grandpa. To her it is priceless.


----------



## houblon (Sep 24, 2013)

I have two transitional Siegleys (26'' and 15'') with STS iron, but otherwise look just like Stanley No. 32 and 26 without any markings.
Did Stanley also make the STS irons for the transitional planes?
Or could that be pre-Stanley planes?



Repliconics said:


> None at all.
> A lot of people still think the planes made by the Siegley Tool Company were made by him, when in fact they were made by Stanley.
> Siegley sold the business name and the rights to his patents to Stanley in 1901.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

houblon said:


> I have two transitional Siegleys (26'' and 15'') with STS iron, but otherwise look just like Stanley No. 32 and 26 without any markings.
> Did Stanley also make the STS irons for the transitional planes?
> Or could that be pre-Stanley planes?


Those were made by Stanley between 1902 and 1928(?) I believe. "STS" stands for "Stanley-Thick-Siegley". The planes that were made by Siegley in Wilkes Barre used a much different frog, iron, and lateral adj mechanism that were covered by Siegley's patents. Stanley copied these on their first run of Siegley planes (after they bought the patent rights in 1901), then switched over to normal Stanley parts.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

BZawat, I like a guy who knows his Siegley's!

Collector's need to know that at least 85% of all the "Siegley" plane's, are made by Stanley under the name of The Siegley Tool Company.

Jacob Siegley himself didn't make Transitional plane's, nor did he make bench plane's with lever caps.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I was born and raised in Wilkes-Barre, PA And I'm a woodworker who loves local history. So when I heard about Siegley and Edwin Hahn, I had to learn everything that I could about them and start tracking them down! I've read the literature that exists out there on the two makers, but I would love to get some spare time to go down to the Luzerne County historical Society and do some more digging.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

BZawat I just started a thread called Wilkes-Barre plane makers.
If you have the time please add as much as you can to it!
Thanks mate.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I've subscribed to your thread. Anything I come across I find interesting I'll be sure to add to it!


----------



## rtunas (Feb 6, 2015)

Well you seem to be the go to guy on Siegley planes. Here is what I have. It is an excellent No12 but there is a Stanley blade in it that has what looks like an adjuster section milled from an old blade. Is it possible that what I have is a blade installed by Stanley Level and Rule made to work with the adjuster? If not I would sure love an original blade if you ever run across one please let me know. btw this originally was my grandfathers and I knew nothing about it til my grandmother gave it to me.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

That's a real nice No 12 you've got there. Looks like it's in very good shape from your pics. It's one of Siegley's earlier models that came before the addition of the lateral adjuster. 

I'm pretty sure that's a home made blade insert, but it sure looks like a nice piece of engineering. 

I think I may have an iron for that plane, not at home but at my work shop. I will check when I go in tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## rtunas (Feb 6, 2015)

*Siegley No. 12*

Any chance that you had found the iron for a Siegley No.12


----------



## rtunas (Feb 6, 2015)

any chance you found the Siegley No. 12 iron?


----------

